# GNU Rider's Choice 07 WITHOUT Magne Traction



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i guess it depends on where you live/what conditions you will be riding in. if i'm not mistaken the effects of MT are noticed on ice/hardpack, but as i've never ridden one i may be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

i ride in the east coast mostly around penn, we dont usually have fresh powder, and last season i rode alot in slush and fake snow. ive read that this board is really soft and flexible so maybe it wont be a good option without magne-traction?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

where at in PA? i live in MD but usually hit the PA mtns as they are the closest to my house.

this is why i have 2 boards. one slightly smaller/softer park board and one longer/stiffer all mtn board.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

haha im from md also, in the rockville/north potomac area
i usually hit up white tail or liberty, try to make some trips out to wisp sometimes, but yea i dont know if the gnu board would be good for our area since conditions around here arent that nice usually


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i live in Hagerstown.

man that board is such a toss up with living in our area. we are forced to ride in all kinds of conditions. How is the MT supposed to handle in actual softer snow? last year conditions were generally warm and i did a lot of spring-like riding. if it handles fine in the mashed potatoes you will prolly be fine with that board. if not, your might need 2 setups anyway.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

ahoyhoy said:


> Is it even worth it to get the Riders Choice without magne-traction? I know the riders choice MT was rated well in 07 but is the board without MT even worth it?


Unless you are riding on a lot of ice, you don't need MTX. I had the '06/07 Rider's Choice, with MTX. It's more expensive, and takes getting used to . The R/C with or without the MTX is a great board. I'm getting another one this year. By all means, grab one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

hey thanks for the reply. so in your opinion do you think this board will be worth it to free ride on at all?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

I used mine for almost all freeride with the exception of a few times in the park. It's a fairly stiff board. I had no problems at all with it, other than trying to get used to MTX, which took a few runs.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

porwal222 said:


> I used mine for almost all freeride with the exception of a few times in the park. It's a fairly stiff board. I had no problems at all with it, other than trying to get used to MTX, which took a few runs.



I live in NY and ski either PA, NY or VT depending on who I'm going with and how much driving I feel like doing! That said I know the MTX is most obvious in the ice and hard pack. Did you notice any drawbacks to it with regular snow conditions?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> I live in NY and ski either PA, NY or VT depending on who I'm going with and how much driving I feel like doing! That said I know the MTX is most obvious in the ice and hard pack. Did you notice any drawbacks to it with regular snow conditions?


To be honest with you, unless I was on ice, it didn't feel any different than a normal board with straight edges. I did dull the tip / tail edges a little, so it would be less likely to catch an edge.


----------

